# fish for fertilizer?



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

Does anybody bury carp or suckers in their garden for fertilizer anymore? What about just plain old fish guts? How deep do you bury them and do you plant right on top or off to the side? Sorry for so many questions, this is my first year gardening.

Thanks,


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

MuskyDan said:


> Does anybody bury carp or suckers in their garden for fertilizer anymore? What about just plain old fish guts? How deep do you bury them and do you plant right on top or off to the side? Sorry for so many questions, this is my first year gardening.
> 
> Thanks,


Years ago we used to bury the remains in our yard.
My mother had rose bushes alongside the fence on both sides of the yard.
More flowers than you can shake a stick at.
The only problem is if you have a dog :yikes: they like to dig them up. :lol:
Rich


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

They do work BUT bury them deep or every dog, cat, skunk, **** and grinner will try to dig them up.

Salmon carcasses work excellent underneath a replanted pine tree...........if you have the salmon available when you are transplanting a pine.


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

I chop up everything that goes into my compost bins. If you chop up the fish it will decompose alot faster and thus add nutrients to the soil faster.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

notmuchtime said:


> I chop up everything that goes into my compost bins. If you chop up the fish it will decompose alot faster and thus add nutrients to the soil faster.


I did this for years, added everything to the compost bins. Hadn't had bins in years and didn't fish much. Just yesterday I built a 3 hole compost bin and just last year started fishing again. Two things that will go hand in hand. Fish breaks down very quickly in a bin (if the right mix is added, by mix I mean carbon/nitrogen)


----------



## Laid Back 57 (Sep 22, 2007)

I've been burying walleye guts and whole suckers in my garden for many years.Like Wally-Eye stated,make sure the hole or trench is deep.I also mulch heavily with grass clippings,straw,and chopped leaves.The veggies and flowers explode every year without the use of any chemical fertilizer.


----------

